

Ask HN: Any recommendations for business insurance in CA for SaaS companies? - mikikian

Does YC have a recommended insurance list they can share with the community?
======
Mz
What kind of insurance are you looking for? (Not saying I have any
suggestions. Just that this info might get some response.)

